# True story from the horrorfind convention



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow, the closest I ever came to a star was Sinbad. He was at the computer show in Chicago. He is taller than I expected.


----------



## Dr. Slickshill (Mar 15, 2005)

Great story, Marksin.

Speaking of elevators, I was at Chiller in the spring, and was waiting for one, when along comes Zacherley, a local vampire TV host and Chiller god, with one of his handlers. Zach is verrry old, and looked a bit tired, so I let the opportunity go to say hi and let him be. The elevator doo opened, and he started in, but it was packed, and as his handler said, going down instead of up. Without pause, he broke into character, and screamed "You're all going dowwwwn! DOWWWN!", while pumping his thumb downward. I never saw a crowded elevator burst into laughter and applause as the doors shut.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Great story , seeing celebs at the convention is pretty standard , Ive been to 3 ,and I have ridden the elevator with the wishmaster , leather face , capt spalding , and numerous ones I recognised but was'nt sure from where.


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow, here is a picture. Wish Master and FRIGHT MASTER are in an elevator....WHO WINS? I thought so too. He can wish upon a star as I rip his intestines out. hehe


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

One of the coolest people I have met (friend of the family) is a man named Johnny Kazian. One of the only people who can scare the sh1t out of me. His name is Johnny Kazian. The link is a picture of him working. I got to see his show and WOW. Check your pants afterwards. He autographs his pictures with the following....."Fly Kazian airlines....Always a seat even if I have to stand...". BTW, he is not the one sitting.

http://www.photohome.com/pictures/aircraft-pictures/aerobatic/wingwalk-2a.jpg


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Yep , thats scary !.


----------



## fuctbydesign (Aug 28, 2005)

*Horrorfind*



> dracula costume were the ice machine is ( later found out he was is owner/operator and convention host for horror find )


Hi Nikki here, Horrorfind's fiction editor and forum administrator.

Just wanted to clear this up...

Mike Roden is the owner of Horrorfind, the person you spoke to is Count Gore De Vol, he does a lot of work with us but has his own gig as the host of Creature Feature which you can find here. (If any of you grew up in the Maryland area - Count Gore was also Captain 20... now that I've showed everyone my how old I really am heh)

Sorry you had to deal with the ice machine mess - most of them were just not plugged in rather than broken - I tried to run around on Thursday night and plug them all in but the hotel staff went right behind me unplugging them all again (the bastages!)

As an after thought - I may have spoken to some of you - I was dressed as Little Red Riding Hood on Friday night and Saturday during the day - I was the chick making everyone messy by having them reach into my wolfs head


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Oh ,sorry ,we thought he was the owner when we saw him on stage hosting the costume contest. I got this great story because of the ice machine,so its not a total loss.
You guys did a great job!!, we had a wonderful time , and we are coming to your next one that east coast.
Thanks to the whole crew.


----------



## greasemonkey (Sep 15, 2005)

where is this convention held ???
I remember getting home from dorsey speedway where my fathers raced just in time to watch creater feature,and ole captain C in the afternoons,I never knew they were the same guy.

I really enjoy the spookey stuff and would love to hit a convention close to home,I still live in maryland.

thanks!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Here's another Elevator Story (True)-
My mother and her friends love Vegas. They fly down 2-3 times a year to watch shows, see celebrities, do a little gaming. Four old biddies in their late sixties. They went this one time and checked in, then went down to the Lobby. After a coupla hours, Sadie, an old Scottish lady, said, "I'm beat, I'm going up." The other girls stayed downstairs. 
When Sadie stepped out of the Elevator on her floor, she heard a man's voice call, "Lady, Get Down!" She turned and saw a young Black man. Startled, Sadie started to get down on the floor, thinking she was being robbed. Then she noticed that the man had a Cocker Spaniel with him that was acting up. The man, seeing Sadie, became so embarrassed, he helped Sadie got to her feet, apologizing all over the place, then walked Sadie to her room.
Five days later the girls are checking out. When it came time for Sadie to pay her tab, the concierge said, "Oh, Mrs. Guthrie! Your bill has already been paid......by Lionel Ritchie!"


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

great story.


----------

